# R≡VVED has finally made it home!



## KGTES

Well, a loooooong 2 years, 2 months and 8 days after standing in line for one, I get my grubby hands on my MCR Model 3!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After what seemed like an eternity getting passed over for online reservations for configuration, then by *ahem* certain states and countries that had expiring credits, I finally got my VIN, only to find out it is an early'ish VIN, relatively speaking and my heart sank. Found the production date was March 26 and I was bracing for issues, possibly having to reject delivery etc.

Well, today was D-day, I went all prepared to document everything, take lots of pictures, go over the ENTIRE delivery checklist etc.
We arrived 15 minutes prior to our delivery time, signed a couple of papers and headed to our car.

There it was, sitting pretty in Red, looking all stunning! As the orientation specialist was going through his spiel on setting up the car/keys etc, my mind was already racing to make mental notes of what and how to run through the whole checklist.

Fast fwd 45 minutes to an hour, going back and forth a bit from the parking lot, where I examined the car to the delivery guys, I found a few issues:
- very small paint droplet/overspray on passenger rear door frame
- very small paint chip on hood
- scratch/swirl marks on the door sill of driver door
- scratch marks on door sill of driver side rear door
- windshield trim pieces seemed to have a gap near the bottom on both sides
- missing UMC accessories bag

They said they can't do anything on 1, spot paint touch up on that one spot on the hood, fixed the swirl marks on driver door, couldn't fix ALL scratch marks on driver side rear door sill, they said windshield trim pieces are normal (checked some other cars and all of them had the gaps, although I don't consider that as confirmation they weren't meant to be gaps, but oh well)
And they handed me the UMC bag, they had forgotten it completely and when they did give it to me, it was missing the J1772 adapter.

I also requested a retrofit of Gen 2 seats and trunk trim and as expected, was turned down. This is the one thing I am a bit annoyed with as I plan to do a lot of road trips and the extra booster support for both front/rear seats would help a lot I think.
Had they not assigned me a car that was just sitting out there for 2 months, I would have surely gotten a later production car that would have already had these improved seats given that the Gen 2 seats started somewhere in April beginning.

But other than that, everything looks good, the drive is great! Autopilot came on around the 40 mile mark and i think the TACC alone is worth it for me. The lane change didn't work for me, will have to explore it more.

Here are some pics my son took....:


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

Congrats! That’s unfortunate you got such an early vin/build. This is the one thing that makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Gorgeous car and great pics. Your son is a talented photographer. Congratulations all around. Hope the minor issues are resolved soon so you can enjoy without reservation.


----------



## KGTES

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Congrats! That's unfortunate you got such an early vin/build. This is the one thing that makes me a little nervous.


Thanks @NIGHTHAWK017 , what's your VIN?


----------



## KGTES

Tesla Newbie said:


> Gorgeous car and great pics. Your son is a talented photographer. Congratulations all around. Hope the minor issues are resolved soon so you can enjoy without reservation.


Thanks @Tesla Newbie Thanks for the compliments, will pass along to my son.
For the most part, they did fix some of the minor issues.

Was too focused on the exterior and did not pay too much attention to the interior, just found some smudge marks on the headliner when I got home, will see about getting these taken care of.


----------



## KGTES

Day 1 is done, bunch of bug splats already on the hood after some *ahem* spirited runs.
The handling is awesome, so planted, love the TACC.

I kept checking up on her in the garage, wow, felt like a kid ....
Did notice some fan whirring noise that lasted 30 mins or so, assume this is the BMS trying to cool the battery down. it was 80+ in the garage....


----------



## MGallo

Congrats! Now you just need to take the aero covers off. I waited three weeks because they really grew on me from the start. I do live the wheel underneath. Check out J.A.R.V.I.S.' thread if you haven't yet for pics of what it looks like. Also with window tint (similar to @LUXMAN). Oh, and I think I already mentioned that my production (born on) date was 3/30 and the car is great.


----------



## Ormond

Drive drive it in good health! I think that I'll get red too. I'd prefer a white interior, but am not sure I'll wait. I enjoyed your photos!


----------



## Quicksilver

Congrats! As you may have read, red was my second choice. She’s a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Congrats! That's unfortunate you got such an early vin/build. This is the one thing that makes me a little nervous.


I really don't think it should. I really LOVE my 80XX. There are no real issues. I mean they are gonna fix the seat trim and the A pillar bow. NOT a big deal. They figured out the unplugged radio antenna in the trunk and its all good. She had great panel gaps. I dont see on mine the issues people have for early builds. If we do a Dallas meetup with @GDN @KGTES @Quicksilver , you can see what I mean


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Well, a loooooong 2 years, 2 months and 8 days after standing in line for one, I get my grubby hands on my MCR Model 3!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity getting passed over for online reservations for configuration, then by *ahem* certain states and countries that had expiring credits, I finally got my VIN, only to find out it is an early'ish VIN, relatively speaking and my heart sank. Found the production date was March 26 and I was bracing for issues, possibly having to reject delivery etc.
> 
> Well, today was D-day, I went all prepared to document everything, take lots of pictures, go over the ENTIRE delivery checklist etc.
> We arrived 15 minutes prior to our delivery time, signed a couple of papers and headed to our car.
> 
> There it was, sitting pretty in Red, looking all stunning! As the orientation specialist was going through his spiel on setting up the car/keys etc, my mind was already racing to make mental notes of what and how to run through the whole checklist.
> 
> Fast fwd 45 minutes to an hour, going back and forth a bit from the parking lot, where I examined the car to the delivery guys, I found a few issues:
> - very small paint droplet/overspray on passenger rear door frame
> - very small paint chip on hood
> - scratch/swirl marks on the door sill of driver door
> - scratch marks on door sill of driver side rear door
> - windshield trim pieces seemed to have a gap near the bottom on both sides
> - missing UMC accessories bag
> 
> They said they can't do anything on 1, spot paint touch up on that one spot on the hood, fixed the swirl marks on driver door, couldn't fix ALL scratch marks on driver side rear door sill, they said windshield trim pieces are normal (checked some other cars and all of them had the gaps, although I don't consider that as confirmation they weren't meant to be gaps, but oh well)
> And they handed me the UMC bag, they had forgotten it completely and when they did give it to me, it was missing the J1772 adapter.
> 
> I also requested a retrofit of Gen 2 seats and trunk trim and as expected, was turned down. This is the one thing I am a bit annoyed with as I plan to do a lot of road trips and the extra booster support for both front/rear seats would help a lot I think.
> Had they not assigned me a car that was just sitting out there for 2 months, I would have surely gotten a later production car that would have already had these improved seats given that the Gen 2 seats started somewhere in April beginning.
> 
> But other than that, everything looks good, the drive is great! Autopilot came on around the 40 mile mark and i think the TACC alone is worth it for me. The lane change didn't work for me, will have to explore it more.
> 
> Here are some pics my son took....:
> 
> View attachment 9918
> View attachment 9920
> View attachment 9921
> View attachment 9922
> View attachment 9924
> View attachment 9925
> View attachment 9926
> View attachment 9927
> View attachment 9928
> View attachment 9929


WOW! She sure is pretty! Best Color IMO . CONGRATS!!

I have a feeling you will love the GEN 1 seats. I do and have had no problems other then the trim on the one side. Drove several hours and still felt fresh and comfortable.


----------



## KGTES

MGallo said:


> Congrats! Now you just need to take the aero covers off. I waited three weeks because they really grew on me from the start. I do live the wheel underneath. Check out J.A.R.V.I.S.' thread if you haven't yet for pics of what it looks like. Also with window tint (similar to @LUXMAN). Oh, and I think I already mentioned that my production (born on) date was 3/30 and the car is great.


Hmm, not sure about aero covers yet, I kinda like them....
Ya, I have been following your thread, especially since your born date is very close to mine...


----------



## KGTES

Ormond said:


> Drive drive it in good health! I think that I'll get red too. I'd prefer a white interior, but am not sure I'll wait. I enjoyed your photos!


Thanks @Ormond I was in the same boat, I wanted Red with white interior, but now that it is only available with P initially, all my regret has gone...


----------



## KGTES

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats! As you may have read, red was my second choice. She's a beauty! Enjoy!


@Quicksilver Thanks, loving my red, are you getting PPF?


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> I really don't think it should. I really LOVE my 80XX. There are no real issues. I mean they are gonna fix the seat trim and the A pillar bow. NOT a big deal. They figured out the unplugged radio antenna in the trunk and its all good. She had great panel gaps. I dont see on mine the issues people have for early builds. If we do a Dallas meetup with @GDN @KGTES @Quicksilver , you can see what I mean


@LUXMAN Not IF, WHEN we do a Dallas meetup.....Other than Gen 1 seats and the trunk trim, I can't say I have any issues as such...*yet*

@NIGHTHAWK017 Are you in Dallas?


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> WOW! She sure is pretty! Best Color IMO . CONGRATS!!
> 
> I have a feeling you will love the GEN 1 seats. I do and have had no problems other then the trim on the one side. Drove several hours and still felt fresh and comfortable.


@LUXMAN you bet, it is hands down the best color! 

so far, not liking the Gen 1 seats, not enough bolstering....


----------



## KGTES

Well, I just did a Houston round trip last weekend and the car did wonderfully. Was trying to avoid rock chips as much as I could, so far I don't see any...But wasn't too thrilled with the Gen 1 seats, I like the thigh support I had in my BMW, I missed that on the 3.

I didn't plan the trip too well, actually wasn't planning on taking it, so hadn't charged it up the night before and then ended up taking it anyway, so had to stop more than I would have needed to and for longer as well....

There were some narrow, slow-down-or-you-are-not-going-to-make-it moments due to this and some other time constraints, 2% YIKES!:










Lessons learned.
Will definitely be better prepared/planned next time...

It looks like the urban superchargers are charged @ Tier 1 = $0.1/min, while the regular superchargers are charged @ Tier 2 = $0.2/min, at least here in TX.


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> @Quicksilver Thanks, loving my red, are you getting PPF?


Howdy! Yes, July 9th is the date. Take care!


----------



## Ormond

@KGTES It's hard to beat a BMW in the seat department, especially with the comfort seats in the 5 & 7series. When taking a trip, I err on the side of caution. I would hate to get stranded.

I am glad that you are enjoying your M3.


----------



## KGTES

Some goodies I ordered are here:

Cable organizer from Tesla, AO screen protector, led lights, puddle lights:










And the trunk mat:










The frunk mat did not arrive, although they were ordered together. It's back ordered...

Looking forward to installing these...


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Some goodies I ordered are here:
> 
> Cable organizer from Tesla, AO screen protector, led lights, puddle lights:
> 
> View attachment 10255
> 
> 
> And the trunk mat:
> 
> View attachment 10256
> 
> 
> The frunk mat did not arrive, although they were ordered together. It's back ordered...
> 
> Looking forward to installing these...


Yay! It's line Christmas in June. I just ordered 2 AO lights for the trunk. Can't wait to put those in.


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> Yay! It's line Christmas in June. I just ordered 2 AO lights for the trunk. Can't wait to put those in.


Right!? I just put mine in the trunk. Be careful, the plastic black trim piece that it snaps out of was a pain to get back into..
But it is so much brigher:










Just installed the UMC cable organizer as well. Looks so much better:










My new plates and sticker tolltag also arrived...Where is everybody putting the sticker?


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Right!? I just put mine in the trunk. Be careful, the plastic black trim piece that it snaps out of was a pain to get back into..
> But it is so much brigher:
> 
> View attachment 10267
> 
> 
> Just installed the UMC cable organizer as well. Looks so much better:
> 
> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> My new plates and sticker tolltag also arrived...Where is everybody putting the sticker?


Here are mine. There is only one good place for the front plate.


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Right!? I just put mine in the trunk. Be careful, the plastic black trim piece that it snaps out of was a pain to get back into..
> But it is so much brigher:
> 
> View attachment 10267
> 
> 
> Just installed the UMC cable organizer as well. Looks so much better:
> 
> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> My new plates and sticker tolltag also arrived...Where is everybody putting the sticker?


That is much brighter. I am looking forward to getting those in. So you were able to get the black clips back on the lights then?


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> That is much brighter. I am looking forward to getting those in. So you were able to get the black clips back on the lights then?


Yes, but it was harder than I thought it was going to be....I was going to take a before and after picture, but totally forgot to take before picture....but yes, very much brighter.


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> Here are mine. There is only one good place for the front plate.
> 
> View attachment 10269
> View attachment 10270


@LUXMAN Is that the only place the tolltag sticker will work? Might have to experiment as I plan to get windshield tint as well next week.


----------



## GDN

Dang I hate the bright orange and blue Tollway sticker. We still have two of the old hard plastic case tags. One of them is probably about 28 years old. Going to still try and make it work, just not a fan of the sticker tags, any color really, nor paying the Tollway people $20 to buy a special one.


----------



## GDN

Did you get the screen protector on yet? Which one did you go for? They have a simple one for 15.99 or the Tempered Glass for 39.99. How is it with finger prints?


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> Dang I hate the bright orange and blue Tollway sticker. We still have two of the old hard plastic case tags. One of them is probably about 28 years old. Going to still try and make it work, just not a fan of the sticker tags, any color really, nor paying the Tollway people $20 to buy a special one.


I didn't get charged anything for the sticker. I too had the hard plastic case ones. She said the hard plastic one was not going to work going forward....


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> Did you get the screen protector on yet? Which one did you go for? They have a simple one for 15.99 or the Tempered Glass for 39.99. How is it with finger prints?


I haven't gotten the screen protector on just yet, I got the standard non tempered glass one...
Should be able to do this on Sunday.


----------



## Love

Excellent thread! Just saw it today for the first time and am now all caught up! Congrats @KGTES!
Adding this thread to my "watch" list


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> @LUXMAN Is that the only place the tolltag sticker will work? Might have to experiment as I plan to get windshield tint as well next week.


No. I think you can move it up but they recommend so that you don't see it and that is where it is blocked by the mirror for me. Plus I put eyebrow tint on the top of the windshield so I didn't want to stick it to the tint. So it worked out for me.


----------



## KGTES

Lovesword said:


> Excellent thread! Just saw it today for the first time and am now all caught up! Congrats @KGTES!
> Adding this thread to my "watch" list


@Lovesword Thanks!, I just saw that you have the same setup with the umc cord holder, but yours looks so clean, I was trying to fiddle around with getting each circle the same size, but didn't get there...:jeez, things this car makes me do...


----------



## MGallo

KGTES said:


> Right!? I just put mine in the trunk. Be careful, the plastic black trim piece that it snaps out of was a pain to get back into..
> But it is so much brigher:
> 
> View attachment 10267
> 
> 
> Just installed the UMC cable organizer as well. Looks so much better:
> 
> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> My new plates and sticker tolltag also arrived...Where is everybody putting the sticker?


Is that cargo protector hard or soft? How difficult is it to get into the well, especially if there was something on the back part of the mat?


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> Right!? I just put mine in the trunk. Be careful, the plastic black trim piece that it snaps out of was a pain to get back into..
> But it is so much brigher:
> 
> View attachment 10267
> 
> 
> Just installed the UMC cable organizer as well. Looks so much better:
> 
> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> My new plates and sticker tolltag also arrived...Where is everybody putting the sticker?


Here is my "special" toll tag...  ...notice that it blends better than the plain toll tag color...


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Is that cargo protector hard or soft? How difficult is it to get into the well, especially if there was something on the back part of the mat?


It is a soft mat. It is easy to bend open the well as the loop is still exposed in the back. Just lift and easy access


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

KGTES said:


> Thanks @NIGHTHAWK017 , what's your VIN?


I just got contacted by my ISA Thursday night and haven't heard anything back. Hoping to fly thru remaining steps to get late June delivery.

Im in the Denton area.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> I just got contacted by my ISA Thursday night and haven't heard anything back. Hoping to fly thru remaining steps to get late June delivery.
> 
> Im in the Denton area.


And you could make the DFW meetup in July. Cuz we will need more RED 3s


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

LUXMAN said:


> And you could make the DFW meetup in July. Cuz we will need more RED 3s


Haha, maybe! When is that planned?

Have a vacation planned from the 1st-8th.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Haha, maybe! When is that planned?
> 
> Have a vacation planned from the 1st-8th.


Here is the Thread, but its planned for 14 July @ 830am at the Plano Supercharger
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dfw-model-3-meet-up.7292/#post-113483


----------



## KGTES

MGallo said:


> Is that cargo protector hard or soft? How difficult is it to get into the well, especially if there was something on the back part of the mat?


@MGallo 
It's a soft mat, it can and does bend and also has an opening for the loop so you can just pull up on the loop. This is one of the reasons I went with this instead of other cheaper options.
I already seemed to have scratched the mat while swapping the trunk lights with the AO LED lights.


----------



## KGTES

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> I just got contacted by my ISA Thursday night and haven't heard anything back. Hoping to fly thru remaining steps to get late June delivery.
> 
> Im in the Denton area.


Ah, yes, Denton, spent a couple of years in Denton a couple of decades ago...You should join us in Plano in July for the meet.


----------



## KGTES

I hear loud hair dryer like sound when R≡VVED is parked in the garage or even when I walk up to it with phone in hand, sounds like the HVAC, is it supposed to come on everytime I walk up to it?
The other thing is, how loud that sound is. Feels much louder than ICE cars for sure... Is is supposed to be this loud? Or should I have it looked at.

R≡VVED is going to the Service center tomorrow for some issues, biggest issue is no cold air in the back! I might ask them to look at it, although I am pretty sure they will say the noise is normal, hence my question, is the loudness and frequency of this happening normal?


----------



## Love

KGTES said:


> I hear loud hair dryer like sound when R≡VVED is parked in the garage or even when I walk up to it with phone in hand, sounds like the HVAC, is it supposed to come on everytime I walk up to it?
> The other thing is, how loud that sound is. Feels much louder than ICE cars for sure... Is is supposed to be this loud? Or should I have it looked at.
> 
> R≡VVED is going to the Service center tomorrow for some issues, biggest issue is no cold air in the back! I might ask them to look at it, although I am pretty sure they will say the noise is normal, hence my question, is the loudness and frequency of this happening normal?


The HVAC does get pretty loud, I preconditioned mine yesterday using the app while it was in the garage and it was rather loud, but the past few days have been excessively hot. I think there's a definite connection between the current temperature and the volume of the HVAC as the vehicle is trying to cool you (and itself) down. It definitely doesn't hurt to bring it up while at the Service Center and get their take.

This is probably the first thing you checked but did you make sure the vents to the back were on? (Click the fan, make sure the bottom right icon is activated). You did say "no cold air..." so I'm assuming it's blowing but not coming out cold? If that's the case, maybe the two are related... louder than normal noise and no cold air out to the rear seats. My guess would be a giant Texas-sized land animal has made its home in your engine!!! Oh wait, we don't have ICEs


----------



## KGTES

Lovesword said:


> The HVAC does get pretty loud, I preconditioned mine yesterday using the app while it was in the garage and it was rather loud, but the past few days have been excessively hot. I think there's a definite connection between the current temperature and the volume of the HVAC as the vehicle is trying to cool you (and itself) down. It definitely doesn't hurt to bring it up while at the Service Center and get their take.
> 
> This is probably the first thing you checked but did you make sure the vents to the back were on? (Click the fan, make sure the bottom right icon is activated). You did say "no cold air..." so I'm assuming it's blowing but not coming out cold? If that's the case, maybe the two are related... louder than normal noise and no cold air out to the rear seats. My guess would be a giant Texas-sized land animal has made its home in your engine!!! Oh wait, we don't have ICEs


LOL, ya, i kept toggling the bottom icon and it would stop/start the air flow, but the air itself wasn't cold at all. Will have them check it out tomorrow....


----------



## KGTES

Just got call from Service. I have to say, this is dissapointing:
-Denied on trunk trim and seats
-
-Rear AC not blowing as cold air as front. They said this is NORMAL and is expected to be 5-6 degrees cooler than front!
When I was handing over the car, he sat in it and said yes, it doesn't blow cold air when the temp is set to 76, but if he reduces it to 68, he can feel cold air coming out the back. And now, they are saying this behavior is normal!!?
So, in order for the rear to get cold air, I have to freeze at 68?
Does everybody else have this issue? @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN @MGallo @Lovesword @Magma , can you guys check this for me please?


----------



## GDN

I'm not sure I'm much help on this one. I have to say that having the car for about 10 days, we've had both sides of the AC set at 69 and pretty much kept them there. That has been very comfortable to me. I've turned the rear AC on just to feel the air come out of it and it felt cool at least, I did not leave it on long and no one has ridden in the back seat yet. I tend to think that 76 is maybe a bit high to keep nice cool air blowing to be honest.

I would not expect a big temperature variance from the front to the back however. Stop by a Hardware store and get a simple food thermometer or something similar so you can measure actual temps. I bought one that was digital and had about a 5 inch probe on it so I could just slide it in to the vent on an old truck, it was about $8 I think. Leave it in each vent, front and back, for several minutes to get good measurements. 5-6 degrees seems like a big swing. I also believe it is only fair that at least you measure the air coming right out of the vent to get good readings.

Also - what about overriding the fan. Maybe you can raise your temperature in the front closer to where you like it but take the fan off of auto and turn it up so it circulates more air? That alone can help, but everyone has different preferences on how cold and how much air. 

Sorry to hear about the trunk and seats. I assume that the seats would get denied, but I think you have a legit request on the trunk trim. I wouldn't stop on that one. I think they owe it to you. Just remember when dealing with them that being really really nice can get your further than demanding things. I'm not saying and I don't know how the first conversation went, but I would explain and ask nicely and then try a second time.

Also know that right now Luxman has also been told that the part was constrained, but I don't think he was told no they wouldn't put it in, so maybe they were just saying they couldn't get it for you right now because of the constraint, but maybe later. 

Along these lines, I don't really know how Tesla works when you need service? Do you get a typical service advisor when you take your car in who is then the go between you and the mechanic and the dealership? This is typical, but Tesla isn't your typical car company. 

I'll admit that the one concierge as they call him (the guy at the desk when you walk in) and the guys working working service the Saturday I picked up my car were all very young. I don't know how they are groomed and trained, but I personally would like to know I'm dealing with someone that can make decisions and not just tow the company line, so maybe on your third visit it would be time to escalate about the trim.


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> Just got call from Service. I have to say, this is dissapointing:
> -Denied on trunk trim and seats
> -
> -Rear AC not blowing as cold air as front. They said this is NORMAL and is expected to be 5-6 degrees cooler than front!
> When I was handing over the car, he sat in it and said yes, it doesn't blow cold air when the temp is set to 76, but if he reduces it to 68, he can feel cold air coming out the back. And now, they are saying this behavior is normal!!?
> So, in order for the rear to get cold air, I have to freeze at 68?
> Does everybody else have this issue? @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN @MGallo @Lovesword @Magma , can you guys check this for me please?


My rear A/C vents works fine. My son usually sits back there and he is happy with it. I have felt it cold but have not done actual thermometer measurements. Note however, that I keep the temp at LO - one nice perk for having the long range model so everyone in the car can stay comfy. I get hot easily during the summer so LO is my preference. My wife normally adjusts her side to about 68 or 67.


----------



## MGallo

KGTES said:


> Just got call from Service. I have to say, this is dissapointing:
> -Denied on trunk trim and seats
> -
> -Rear AC not blowing as cold air as front. They said this is NORMAL and is expected to be 5-6 degrees cooler than front!
> When I was handing over the car, he sat in it and said yes, it doesn't blow cold air when the temp is set to 76, but if he reduces it to 68, he can feel cold air coming out the back. And now, they are saying this behavior is normal!!?
> So, in order for the rear to get cold air, I have to freeze at 68?
> Does everybody else have this issue? @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN @MGallo @Lovesword @Magma , can you guys check this for me please?


I'm 2000 miles away from J.A.R.V.I.S. for another 10 days.


----------



## MGallo

KGTES said:


> Well, a loooooong 2 years, 2 months and 8 days after standing in line for one, I get my grubby hands on my MCR Model 3!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After what seemed like an eternity getting passed over for online reservations for configuration, then by *ahem* certain states and countries that had expiring credits, I finally got my VIN, only to find out it is an early'ish VIN, relatively speaking and my heart sank. Found the production date was March 26 and I was bracing for issues, possibly having to reject delivery etc.
> 
> Well, today was D-day, I went all prepared to document everything, take lots of pictures, go over the ENTIRE delivery checklist etc.
> We arrived 15 minutes prior to our delivery time, signed a couple of papers and headed to our car.
> 
> There it was, sitting pretty in Red, looking all stunning! As the orientation specialist was going through his spiel on setting up the car/keys etc, my mind was already racing to make mental notes of what and how to run through the whole checklist.
> 
> Fast fwd 45 minutes to an hour, going back and forth a bit from the parking lot, where I examined the car to the delivery guys, I found a few issues:
> - very small paint droplet/overspray on passenger rear door frame
> - very small paint chip on hood
> - scratch/swirl marks on the door sill of driver door
> - scratch marks on door sill of driver side rear door
> - windshield trim pieces seemed to have a gap near the bottom on both sides
> - missing UMC accessories bag
> 
> They said they can't do anything on 1, spot paint touch up on that one spot on the hood, fixed the swirl marks on driver door, couldn't fix ALL scratch marks on driver side rear door sill, they said windshield trim pieces are normal (checked some other cars and all of them had the gaps, although I don't consider that as confirmation they weren't meant to be gaps, but oh well)
> And they handed me the UMC bag, they had forgotten it completely and when they did give it to me, it was missing the J1772 adapter.
> 
> I also requested a retrofit of Gen 2 seats and trunk trim and as expected, was turned down. This is the one thing I am a bit annoyed with as I plan to do a lot of road trips and the extra booster support for both front/rear seats would help a lot I think.
> Had they not assigned me a car that was just sitting out there for 2 months, I would have surely gotten a later production car that would have already had these improved seats given that the Gen 2 seats started somewhere in April beginning.
> 
> But other than that, everything looks good, the drive is great! Autopilot came on around the 40 mile mark and i think the TACC alone is worth it for me. The lane change didn't work for me, will have to explore it more.
> 
> Here are some pics my son took....:
> 
> View attachment 9918
> View attachment 9920
> View attachment 9921
> View attachment 9922
> View attachment 9924
> View attachment 9925
> View attachment 9926
> View attachment 9927
> View attachment 9928
> View attachment 9929


What does this bit about the trunk trim mean?

I also requested a retrofit of Gen 2 seats and trunk trim


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> LOL, ya, i kept toggling the bottom icon and it would stop/start the air flow, but the air itself wasn't cold at all. Will have them check it out tomorrow....


Just checked mine after your post and it took about 25-30 seconds or so for the cold air to reach the back vents


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Just got call from Service. I have to say, this is dissapointing:
> -Denied on trunk trim and seats
> -
> -Rear AC not blowing as cold air as front. They said this is NORMAL and is expected to be 5-6 degrees cooler than front!
> When I was handing over the car, he sat in it and said yes, it doesn't blow cold air when the temp is set to 76, but if he reduces it to 68, he can feel cold air coming out the back. And now, they are saying this behavior is normal!!?
> So, in order for the rear to get cold air, I have to freeze at 68?
> Does everybody else have this issue? @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN @MGallo @Lovesword @Magma , can you guys check this for me please?


So I had a couple minutes before I went to work this morning. This is what I got.
I have an AC thermometer









I set the AC to 72









within 30 seconds the air was blowing out the front vents at 52ºF. The car was starting at like 87 inside.









I then warmed the meter up with my hands and turned in the rear vents and put the meter in. It started at 80º and quickly got to 72º.









Sorry that is upside down but did it from the front and I gotta go to work.
So then I put the meter back in the front vents and it was coming out at 62º by then. 
So looks like the car will produce much more out the front. But I was getting cool air out the back. 
Now this was a limited test but I would think that that would keep the back cool especially if you do a precooling in the Texas heat.


----------



## Love

KGTES said:


> Just got call from Service. I have to say, this is dissapointing:
> -Denied on trunk trim and seats
> -
> -Rear AC not blowing as cold air as front. They said this is NORMAL and is expected to be 5-6 degrees cooler than front!
> When I was handing over the car, he sat in it and said yes, it doesn't blow cold air when the temp is set to 76, but if he reduces it to 68, he can feel cold air coming out the back. And now, they are saying this behavior is normal!!?
> So, in order for the rear to get cold air, I have to freeze at 68?
> Does everybody else have this issue? @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN @MGallo @Lovesword @Magma , can you guys check this for me please?


Great, helpful work @LUXMAN! My not so scientific "hand reaching back there test as I drove in to work today and then wanted to rush here and post about it" now seems unnecessary. 

@KGTES I can say that I keep mine at 69 and just bump the fan up/down depending on how hot it is. In the mornings, I don't like the one solid beam of air on my face... seems to dry out my eyes and I'm already barely keeping them open with getting up at 4am... so I split it and have it just go around me. It keeps the cabin cool but doesn't freeze me. Just a thought that you can maybe try some vent adjustments with your temp set lower to accommodate your back seat drivers!

As for reaching back and feeling what 69 up front feels like in the back (there is a joke to be made here, for sure), I felt cool air. Was it warmer than the 69? The confirmation bias in me wants to say yes but I'm not as sure as Luxman. I don't recall the last time my hand was temperature calibrated! 

I emailed my SC yesterday (well, called them too but they gave me an email to write to) in regards to the trunk garnish. Will report back when I hear anything. I'm just shrugging off the seats (and the garnish really) because while I would like to have them, I just don't want to spend time thinking/dwelling on it.


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> I'm not sure I'm much help on this one. I have to say that having the car for about 10 days, we've had both sides of the AC set at 69 and pretty much kept them there. That has been very comfortable to me. I've turned the rear AC on just to feel the air come out of it and it felt cool at least, I did not leave it on long and no one has ridden in the back seat yet. I tend to think that 76 is maybe a bit high to keep nice cool air blowing to be honest.
> 
> I would not expect a big temperature variance from the front to the back however. Stop by a Hardware store and get a simple food thermometer or something similar so you can measure actual temps. I bought one that was digital and had about a 5 inch probe on it so I could just slide it in to the vent on an old truck, it was about $8 I think. Leave it in each vent, front and back, for several minutes to get good measurements. 5-6 degrees seems like a big swing. I also believe it is only fair that at least you measure the air coming right out of the vent to get good readings.
> 
> Also - what about overriding the fan. Maybe you can raise your temperature in the front closer to where you like it but take the fan off of auto and turn it up so it circulates more air? That alone can help, but everyone has different preferences on how cold and how much air.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trunk and seats. I assume that the seats would get denied, but I think you have a legit request on the trunk trim. I wouldn't stop on that one. I think they owe it to you. Just remember when dealing with them that being really really nice can get your further than demanding things. I'm not saying and I don't know how the first conversation went, but I would explain and ask nicely and then try a second time.
> 
> Also know that right now Luxman has also been told that the part was constrained, but I don't think he was told no they wouldn't put it in, so maybe they were just saying they couldn't get it for you right now because of the constraint, but maybe later.
> 
> Along these lines, I don't really know how Tesla works when you need service? Do you get a typical service advisor when you take your car in who is then the go between you and the mechanic and the dealership? This is typical, but Tesla isn't your typical car company.
> 
> I'll admit that the one concierge as they call him (the guy at the desk when you walk in) and the guys working working service the Saturday I picked up my car were all very young. I don't know how they are groomed and trained, but I personally would like to know I'm dealing with someone that can make decisions and not just tow the company line, so maybe on your third visit it would be time to escalate about the trim.


Thanks @GDN, i was as nice as ever ....the answer I got was the company line: since the seats and the trunk trim aren't items that were supposed to be part of the car for that VIN range, these cannot be provided.
I feel a bit cheated, as I had raised this issue with my ISA and she wouldn't give me a build date. Had I known the build date, I would have surely asked/waited for another one.

I just seem to have the worst luck i guess...
As for the temperature difference, they said to expect 10% difference between front and back...! I don't know, this doesn't sound right.
So even if I have it at 72 up front, the rear could be blowing 80?


----------



## KGTES

MGallo said:


> What does this bit about the trunk trim mean?
> 
> I also requested a retrofit of Gen 2 seats and trunk trim


ok, color me confused, you requested the trunk trim about asking about what the trunk trim is? or am i misunderstanding?

Here is the trunk trim thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/upper-trunk-plastic-trim-cover.7313/


----------



## KGTES

Quicksilver said:


> My rear A/C vents works fine. My son usually sits back there and he is happy with it. I have felt it cold but have not done actual thermometer measurements. Note however, that I keep the temp at LO - one nice perk for having the long range model so everyone in the car can stay comfy. I get hot easily during the summer so LO is my preference. My wife normally adjusts her side to about 68 or 67.


I guess at 68, the rear would still blow decent....


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> So I had a couple minutes before I went to work this morning. This is what I got.
> I have an AC thermometer
> View attachment 10485
> 
> 
> I set the AC to 72
> View attachment 10487
> 
> 
> within 30 seconds the air was blowing out the front vents at 52ºF. The car was starting at like 87 inside.
> 
> View attachment 10486
> 
> I then warmed the meter up with my hands and turned in the rear vents and put the meter in. It started at 80º and quickly got to 72º.
> 
> View attachment 10488
> 
> Sorry that is upside down but did it from the front and I gotta go to work.
> So then I put the meter back in the front vents and it was coming out at 62º by then.
> So looks like the car will produce much more out the front. But I was getting cool air out the back.
> Now this was a limited test but I would think that that would keep the back cool especially if you do a precooling in the Texas heat.


Wow @LUXMAN, that was pretty scientific! At least a 10 degree difference between front and rear. That's what they were saying.

The loaner Model S seems to be fine. They said something about the Model 3 cooling not being as efficient as Model S, so this seems to be a design choice..


----------



## KGTES

Lovesword said:


> Great, helpful work @LUXMAN! My not so scientific "hand reaching back there test as I drove in to work today and then wanted to rush here and post about it" now seems unnecessary.
> 
> @KGTES I can say that I keep mine at 69 and just bump the fan up/down depending on how hot it is. In the mornings, I don't like the one solid beam of air on my face... seems to dry out my eyes and I'm already barely keeping them open with getting up at 4am... so I split it and have it just go around me. It keeps the cabin cool but doesn't freeze me. Just a thought that you can maybe try some vent adjustments with your temp set lower to accommodate your back seat drivers!
> 
> As for reaching back and feeling what 69 up front feels like in the back (there is a joke to be made here, for sure), I felt cool air. Was it warmer than the 69? The confirmation bias in me wants to say yes but I'm not as sure as Luxman. I don't recall the last time my hand was temperature calibrated!
> 
> I emailed my SC yesterday (well, called them too but they gave me an email to write to) in regards to the trunk garnish. Will report back when I hear anything. I'm just shrugging off the seats (and the garnish really) because while I would like to have them, I just don't want to spend time thinking/dwelling on it.


@Lovesword LOL at the 69 joke. I will have to experiment with the air vents pointed at the back, I don't like them directly on me either, so I am thinking just pointing them at the back can help the rear passengers.
Let me know how that trunk trim piece request goes...


----------



## GDN

I have to honestly admit that I'm not sure turning off the back AC is ever really the best thing for a hot car and climate. If you are going to be in the car a long time I would think it best that you keep some cool air going to the back as well (although this is not what I've done in this car yet). On a hot day though I would think with only the front AC vents on, then the hotter air from the back will just circulate through the car. Seems best to probably keep the back vents on as well. I do this in the truck, on a longer drive for sure makes for a more comfortable cabin temp.


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> I have to honestly admit that I'm not sure turning off the back AC is ever really the best thing for a hot car and climate. If you are going to be in the car a long time I would think it best that you keep some cool air going to the back as well (although this is not what I've done in this car yet). On a hot day though I would think with only the front AC vents on, then the hotter air from the back will just circulate through the car. Seems best to probably keep the back vents on as well. I do this in the truck, on a longer drive for sure makes for a more comfortable cabin temp.


I didn't mean to imply that I would ever shut the back vents, that would just make it worse.
I am just saying that I can probably keep at 70 or so in the front and ALSO point one of the front vents in the direction of the rear seats so as to have the flow from the front vent go between the front seats to the back in addition to the back vents being on to hopefully alleviate the rear vents not as cold air flow. At least some of that colder air would make it to the back and given that I don't like it on my face directly anyway, that would be just fine. I have to try this out though and see if it does make a difference.

Of course, i can always pre-cool and window tinting will help, but it just seems like this is a design issue we are trying to get around; I don't recall having such a big temp difference in the rear in other cars.


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Wow @LUXMAN, that was pretty scientific! At least a 10 degree difference between front and rear. That's what they were saying.
> 
> The loaner Model S seems to be fine. They said something about the Model 3 cooling not being as efficient as Model S, so this seems to be a design choice..


At least at that point in my short test that is what I was getting. Now I just saw a video on YouTube showing where the air filter is. Its way down low at the bottom front of the console. So the air goes under the firewall I suppose after being drawn in from outside and then thru the filter and then to the ducts. Those rear air ducts will be along the bottom of the console right above the battery so I figure there may be some latent heat that they absorb plus it may take longer to get the ducts cooled down so that cooler air going to the back stays cool, especially when it is already hot from being outside. So I would expect that that air will never be quite as cold as the larger volume of air at the front that has less distance to travel and is also coming out at a higher velocity


----------



## MGallo

KGTES said:


> ok, color me confused, you requested the trunk trim about asking about what the trunk trim is? or am i misunderstanding?
> 
> Here is the trunk trim thread:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/upper-trunk-plastic-trim-cover.7313/


My apologies. Both of those sentences were copied from your post. Thanks for the link. I just emailed my SC since my car is in there right now.


----------



## KGTES

MGallo said:


> My apologies. Both of those sentences were copied from your post. Thanks for the link. I just emailed my SC since my car is in there right now.


No worries. Do let me know what they come back with...My SC rep said if enough people make noise about this, something may happen....


----------



## KGTES

@MGallo, any update on what the SC said regarding the trunk trim piece?


----------



## MGallo

Yup. They ordered and installed it for free. I have heard others say it cost them $35.


----------

